# Java Application Server + ganttproject *.jar Anwendung



## kaipw (6. Feb 2008)

Hallo Javalaner,

erstmal Danke an SUN für diese tolle und mächtige Java-Sprache und an dieses Forum und deren Mitglieder hier, die sich darum bemühen das Anliegen anderer zu lösen 

ich habe mir unter debian 4 erfolgreich den Applikation Server Installiert. (java_ee_sdk-5_02-linux.bin)

Der Application Server lässt sich wunderbar starten und ich kommen auch auf die Admin console

http://ServerIP:4848 - Aufruf funktioniert, Login funktioniert

als Projektmanagement - Software, die wir bei uns im hause künftig einsetzen, wollte ich die Ganttproject Vers. 2.0.6 Lösung nehmen, die eine eclipsito.jar datei enthält.

ich habe die Datei in der Server Console unter 

App Client Modules   

hinzugefügt und wollte diese anschließend über "Launch" starten. Der Start funktioniert auch, es geht Java WebStart auf, allerdings startet mir die eigentliche Anwendung nicht...

Ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
com.sun.deploy.net.FailedDownloadException: Ressource konnte nicht geladen werden: [url]http://debian.local:8080/__JWSappclients/__appclient/eclipsito/main.jnlp[/url]
            at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.actionDownload(Unknown Source)
            at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.getCacheEntry(Unknown Source)
            at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.getResourceCacheEntry(Unknown Source)
            at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.getResourceCacheEntry(Unknown Source)
            at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.getResource(Unknown Source)
            at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.getResource(Unknown Source)
            at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.updateFinalLaunchDesc(Unknown Source)
            at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.prepareToLaunch(Unknown Source)
            at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.launch(Unknown Source)
            at com.sun.javaws.Main.launchApp(Unknown Source)
            at com.sun.javaws.Main.continueInSecureThread(Unknown Source)
            at com.sun.javaws.Main$1.run(Unknown Source)
            at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


java.net.UnknownHostException: debian.local
            at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
            at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
            at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
            at sun.net.NetworkClient.doConnect(Unknown Source)
            at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.openServer(Unknown Source)
            at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.openServer(Unknown Source)
            at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.<init>(Unknown Source)
            at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.New(Unknown Source)
            at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.New(Unknown Source)
            at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getNewHttpClient(Unknown Source)
            at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.plainConnect(Unknown Source)
            at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.connect(Unknown Source)
            at com.sun.deploy.net.BasicHttpRequest.doRequest(Unknown Source)
            at com.sun.deploy.net.BasicHttpRequest.doRequest(Unknown Source)
            at com.sun.deploy.net.BasicHttpRequest.doGetRequest(Unknown Source)
            at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.actionDownload(Unknown Source)
            at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.getCacheEntry(Unknown Source)
            at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.getResourceCacheEntry(Unknown Source)
            at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.getResourceCacheEntry(Unknown Source)
            at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.getResource(Unknown Source)
            at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.getResource(Unknown Source)
            at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.updateFinalLaunchDesc(Unknown Source)
            at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.prepareToLaunch(Unknown Source)
            at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.launch(Unknown Source)
            at com.sun.javaws.Main.launchApp(Unknown Source)
            at com.sun.javaws.Main.continueInSecureThread(Unknown Source)
            at com.sun.javaws.Main$1.run(Unknown Source)
            at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```



Ich habe den apache2 default über apt-get install installiert. 


meine laienhafte frage ist, kann es seien das der tomcat server fehlt und dieser noch installiert werden muss?!

Als Java Version hab ich auf den windows xp clients die Vers. jdk-1_5_0_14-windows-i586-p.exe

wäre klasse wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

gruss kai


----------



## kaipw (7. Feb 2008)

hat keiner eine Idee, ...?

gruss kai


----------



## maki (7. Feb 2008)

Irgendwo steht dass der Server *debian.local* heisst.
Scheint aber nicht der richtige Name der Maschine zu sein, oder?


----------



## kaipw (7. Feb 2008)

im grunde ist das der richtige name, aber das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. 

kann es seien, dass im Debian-System dort die IP-Adresse stehen muss (im bezug auf die Namensauflösung) oder besser noch der FQDN?!

ich werd mal testeshalber in die windows host datei einen eintrag mit debian.local und der dazügehörigen IP machen...

gruss kai


----------



## kaipw (7. Feb 2008)

ich hab jetzt testeshalber auf dem Debian Server in der /etc/host datei den wert debian.local mit der dazugehörigen IP-Adresse eingetragen. Das gleiche bei den XP Clients.

"ohne Erfolg" - im Bezug auf den Start der Anwendung. 

allerdings wirkt sich der Start des Programmes anders aus. Der JavaWeb Startscreen erscheint, aber verschwindet dann wieder, ohne Fehlermeldung etc. ...

evtl hilft das weiter.

gruss kai


----------



## Gast (23. Apr 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte das Ganttproject auch gerne auf einem Server laufen lassen, so dass jeder darauf zugriff hat.

Ich bin leider ein absoluter Anfänger! Kann mir einer "Schritt für Schritt" erklären wie das gehen soll? Wär super! Vielen Dank und Gruss


----------



## Gast (23. Apr 2008)

Sorry, auf einen Server Windows 2003


----------

